# Exterior Stains and Caulking



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

colored chalk?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If your using a solid stain I would use a quality paintable caulk, sherwin williams 850a or 950a. If you using a transparent or semi transparent I would use energy seal caulk, which comes in different colors and is stainable. Its generally used on log homes and log siding. Great caulk, but pricey. It is what we use when log home refinishing.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of colored caulks out there, range of colors, range of quality. Look around and compare.
chrisn, we're staing a house here not playing hop scotch, get back to work.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

jdbs3 said:


> I am staining my house, but need to re-caulk sine I replaced lots of clapboard and trim. I plan to use Benjamin Moore Arborcoat solid stain.
> 
> BUT DAP says stain does not adhere to caulking. And if I stain first and then caulk with a clear caulking, then I run into the same problem when I go to re-stain the house in 5 - 7 years, i.e. the stain will not adhere to the caulk and/or the solvents in the stain make have a negative effect on the caulk.
> 
> ...


I'm confused...what Dap Caulking are you using that says it can't be stained over?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have stained over top of caulk for many years with absolutely no problems. In fact, solid color stain seems to adhere to caulk better than paint does.


----------



## CharisB (Sep 7, 2010)

*Colored caulk or stained caulk?*

The product you're using from DAP probably has silicone in it, and paint (nor stain nor much of anything) will stick to silicone. If you use an acrylic latex, it will be paintable and stain will stick to it, too. The problem with staining caulk is that, if you're using a semi-transparent or transparent stain, it will only slightly color the caulk...usually an ugly yellow or reddish color. Semi-transparent stains are designed to let whatever is underneath show through. It won't soak into your caulk like it does to wood. If you want something that matches the grain of the wood and the color of stain, use a textured caulk made to match woodgrain. Energy Seal is one brand (made by Permachink), Conceal is another brand (made by us here at Sashco) and there are others made mostly by log home products manufacturers. Just look up textured caulk in google and it'll come up with a few choices for you. Choose a color that matches the color of the stain once applied to the wood and you'll get a caulk that virtually disappears.

Hope that helps.

-- Charis w/ Sashco


----------



## TubacGeorge (Jun 13, 2021)

housepaintingny said:


> If your using a solid stain I would use a quality paintable caulk, sherwin williams 850a or 950a. If you using a transparent or semi transparent I would use energy seal caulk, which comes in different colors and is stainable. Its generally used on log homes and log siding. Great caulk, but pricey. It is what we use when log home refinishing.


Appreciate the feedback. I have a fiberglass door where the trim around glass has separated. Still thinking how to address. I am not sure if I nail it with small nails if that will work without damaging door or making the problem worst. The caulk you suggested may be my best option. Part of me wants to mail the trim back into place. Thanks


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

TubacGeorge said:


> Appreciate the feedback. I have a fiberglass door where the trim around glass has separated. Still thinking how to address. I am not sure if I nail it with small nails if that will work without damaging door or making the problem worst. The caulk you suggested may be my best option. Part of me wants to mail the trim back into place. Thanks


You could use Exact color caulk you mix your paint into this caulking.


https://www.bing.com/th?id=OIP.DLz55Nv08_84TxN_iC6B1QHaJ4&w=120&h=160&c=8&rs=1&qlt=90&o=6&dpr=2&pid=3.1&rm=2


----------

